# Eddie, EBTxStaffie, DOB 25.01.08



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Eddie, EBTxStaffie, DOB 25.01.08



*His story* Eddie was taken in by a man whose sister had bred him, who sadly didn't cope with him once a lively 6-9 month old pup so was crated whilst at work for 10 hours a day. Living in a flat he had 30 mins run in the park. A car turned into the park entrance and ran Eddie over. Outcome Eddie was surrendered into our rescue with a flaccid front left leg. He was homed in with a large pack of dogs, parrots and chickens. All fine, but since had a full amputation. He became concerned with a 10 month puppy in the pack and they have had to be separated. Eddie is being returned.

*Salient points * Eddie is well adapted to his disability. He manages all activities including stairs, getting in and out of a car++. Heel walking is difficult as he needs momentum to propel himself. Excellent recall and basic training. Excellent people, children and dog skills. Has lived with feathers! Excited by cats, but would settle as he did with parrots and chickens. Medium to large secure garden ideal.

*Advert* Eddie has always been special .. prior to his disability; during his transitory period and now post operatively. He has a closeness and intelligence about him coupled with such a loving tender nature. He had a difficult beginning though was fully socialised with dogs on his daily walks, with children and a baby. He had a road traffic accident meaning his owner couldn't manage the aftermath. Fostered with 5 terriers he blended really well with superb dog skills in the house and outside on his walks. Eddie was homed in with a pack of older dogs; one young 6 month puppy and 'other animals'. During the 4 months he had firmed up his skills further and now rarely 'chews other than his own items. The amount of aftercare and resultant closeness has set up tensions between him and the adolescent pup who is equally needing attention at his stage of growth. So now they are separated. Eddie is neutered, chipped and fully vax'd.

Eddie continues to do well. He is off lead in the park and has a fan club who he makes a point of meeting and fussing whenever he is out. He isn't restricted by his disability only in needing to pace himself so he can propel himself into a momentum to achieve skill and agility. He continues to mix well with all other dogs whatever age, size or breed. Eddie's mother was an English Bull terrier and his father was an English Bull Terrier cross. He is very handsome. Meet Eddie and you will see why he has a film star status in his neighbourhood. Incredible dog with mega charisma. Currently with his family in Worthing, E Sussex.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Eddie EBTxStaffie 25.01.08 Worthing West Sussex

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

AHH bless him i hope you find a home soon Eddie you are gorgeous xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Such a shame he lost the leg in the end


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Eddie from one of our kennel walkers:

"Eddie's wound looked a bit better today, so out we went for a trot together. I just love this guy - and everyone who meets him thinks he's great.

He has such an appealing face, he's gentle, calm and a real pleasure to be with. It's easy to forget that he has 3 legs as it hardly hinders him at all. We jogged for a little while and then slowed down to a brisk walk. 
We sat together on the bench for a while and he put his leg and head on my lap - he's very sweet. Surely his home can't be far away"?

We stopped at my car on the way back for a drink and I managed to catch his lovely face:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have followed Eddies story for ages and always remembered him as he had his leg problems the same time as my boy had similar nerve damage in the same front leg problems and wished I could have adopted him. He seems to be a much more well rounded chap than my boy tho - it sounds like he would make a fantastic family dog!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bless you! Keep following his story and hopefully his forever home will make an appearance soon. He is a gorgeous doglet.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that this dog has now been homed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

